

Record solar plane's first 'hop' - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8393688.stm

======
Dav3xor
I once calculated the amount of power that could be generated by solar cells
on the wings of a small light plane. 3hp, at 100% efficiency.

I'm totally unsurprised that they had to make something with the wingspan of
an Airbus to get this to work.

